# RK's Theater



## rkinmoval (Nov 5, 2009)

Onkyo TX-NR3007 Receiver

M&K S-150 mains

Polk CS350-LS center

Polk F/X 500 surrounds

Elemental Designs 19Ov.2 DIY subs (2)

Behringer EP4000 sub amp

LG Super Multi DVD recorder/player


----------

